# "Slow Fade" by casting Crowns and Proverbs 4:23



## matthew11v25 (Sep 12, 2008)

I have been thinking on this verse lately:
_
"Above all else, guard your heart, for it is the wellspring of life."
Proverbs 4:23 (NIV)

"Keep your heart with all vigilance, for from it flow the springs of life."
Proverbs 4:23 (ESV)_


In doing so my wife brought this new song to my attention. I do not usually hear songs like this on the radio, but slipping into shades of "gray" have been on my mind in so many ways. 


"Slow Fade"
[video=youtube;n-8SYA6rfbs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-8SYA6rfbs[/video]


(lyrics)
Be careful little eyes what you see
It's the second glance that ties your hands as darkness pulls the strings
Be careful little feet where you go
For it's the little feet behind you that are sure to follow

_It's a slow fade when you give yourself away
It's a slow fade when black and white have turned to gray
Thoughts invade, choices are made, a price will be paid
When you give yourself away
People never crumble in a day
It's a slow fade, it's a slow fade_

Be careful little ears what you hear
When flattery leads to compromise, the end is always near
Be careful little lips what you say
For empty words and promises lead broken hearts astray

The journey from your mind to your hands
Is shorter than you're thinking
Be careful if you think you stand
You just might be sinking
_
It's a slow fade when you give yourself away
It's a slow fade when black and white have turned to gray
Thoughts invade, choices are made, a price will be paid
When you give yourself away
People never crumble in a day
Daddies never crumble in a day
Families never crumble in a day_

Oh be careful little eyes what see
Oh be careful little eyes what you see
For the Father up above is looking down in love
Oh be careful little eyes what you see


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 12, 2008)

How true. Every husband, guard yourself, guard your eyes.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 12, 2008)

Casting Crowns...presently my favorite band. Excellent song and a powerful message. Yes, take heed.

Sorry to do this...the members of Casting Crowns are Southern Baptists. 

[Turning off my denominational radar]


----------



## Mushroom (Sep 12, 2008)

Ivan said:


> Casting Crowns...presently my favorite band. Excellent song and a powerful message. Yes, take heed.
> 
> Sorry to do this...the members of Casting Crowns are Southern Baptists.
> 
> [Turning off my denominational radar]


Yeah, well.... us Presbyterians can like 'em too. They'll get that water thang straight someday. 

Great song.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Sep 12, 2008)

matthew11v25 said:


> _It's a slow fade when you give yourself away
> It's a slow fade when black and white have turned to gray
> Thoughts invade, choices are made, a price will be paid
> When you give yourself away
> ...



Great song. This part of the chorus causes me to reflect everytime I hear it.


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 12, 2008)

What album is that on?


----------



## Barnpreacher (Sep 12, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> What album is that on?




It's their most recent one, Fred. I think it may be called "The Altar and the Door."


----------



## matthew11v25 (Sep 12, 2008)

Barnpreacher said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> > What album is that on?
> ...


----------



## matthew11v25 (Sep 12, 2008)

bump


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 12, 2008)

Watch the video and add commentary ad lib.


----------



## LawrenceU (Sep 12, 2008)

They are one of my favourite groups. 

Powerful video. Thanks for posting it.

'People never crumble in a day.'


----------



## Ivan (Sep 13, 2008)

As I recall the members of Casting Crowns are youth ministers at a Southern Baptist Church in Geogria. What I've read they are always back home Sunday morning to be with the youth of their church. I'm not sure if they are maintaining that yet today. 

Regardless, they are committed Christian ministers.


----------



## Mindaboo (Sep 14, 2008)

We love Casting Crowns here! Slow Fade is one of my favorites, but if you want to hear a great song listen to Who Am I, powerful song. Beautiful Savior is awesome too! The Altar and the Door is a great CD. I also like East to West. I have to admit, I listen to Casting Crowns, Third Day and Mercy Me. I don't listen to much else, but these groups are my favorites.

[video=youtube;U2v7PrNmGQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2v7PrNmGQA[/video]
[video=youtube;8sQ29G9FKOY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sQ29G9FKOY[/video]


----------



## Grace Alone (Sep 14, 2008)

Mindy, we like those same groups, too. I like some of Chris Tomlin songs as well.

Our radio station plays Casting Crowns, but I hadn't heard Slow Fade yet. The video is pretty powerful.


----------

